# 3.2 Timing chains =)



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Currently working on a 05 a6 3.2fsi came in running rough check engine light on, customer had driven car for 8k miles like this. Anyway long story short, one of the cam chain guides on the 1-2-3 passenger bank broke, valves bent. 
Currently tools are on the way for proper TDC setting of cams and crank. Pulled the engine today, didn't take long. I will post pictures of the job as I go. Pretty sure its cheaper to buy a used engine BKH code. 
.2L,AT,71K,1U 71,791 B L0160 $3500 used


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 3.2 Timing chains =) (Slimjimmn)*









































common oil leaks:








Really doesnt take alot of tools to remove the engine really...










_Modified by Slimjimmn at 4:28 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

*FV-QR*

What was the mileage when this happened?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tanner74)*

75,000 miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One reason why you NEVER GO more than 5k miles on an oil change with synthetic oil. it doesnt last, dont care what brand oil you use or filter. Customer has oil change reciepts from PO with 10k oil changes at the dealer.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

more pics, its scary looking at the timing chain setup eek! Luckily I only need to replace the passenger head and chain and tensioner. 
















you can see where the valves hit the piston tops
the valves are barely bent, they dont close all the way flush with the head seats


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

should the chains be changed at 75k or should they last the life of the car?


----------



## leathers (Oct 11, 2007)

"One reason why you NEVER GO more than 5k miles on an oil change with synthetic oil. it doesnt last, dont care what brand oil you use or filter. Customer has oil change reciepts from PO with 10k oil changes at the dealer." 

So.....you think changing oil more frequently would have prevented this...................? I don't think so!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

pretty sure when you drive 10,000 or 12000 miles the car has lost 25% of its oil, or approx 2 qts on this car. running 2qts low will cause low oil pressure, also dirty oil will cause additional wear to the plastic guides for the chains, this one had a broken plastic guide. 
Chains SHOULD last the life of the engine with the new technology of composite plastic parts.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

bump I remember thisopcorn:


----------



## 4ringkings (Oct 28, 2011)

*3.2 Timing Chains*

We have been seening a bunch of them too, nice pictures!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice! Pix?


----------



## 4ringkings (Oct 28, 2011)

*FSI Timing Chains*

I will upload a couple from the next job! Probably going to see a bunch of these 3.2L FSI timing chain jobs.


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

And the switch to chains was supposed to lower the maintenance costs............


----------



## 4ringkings (Oct 28, 2011)

*audi chains*

I think they knew what they were doing.


----------



## Pasquallies (Dec 17, 2010)

Slimjimmn said:


> 75,000 miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> One reason why you NEVER GO more than 5k miles on an oil change with synthetic oil. it doesnt last, dont care what brand oil you use or filter. Customer has oil change reciepts from PO with 10k oil changes at the dealer.


 Always change at 5k the latest with synthetic


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

What a mess! Wondering if it is cheaper and less time to swap a motor than rebuild the heads and replace the chains. A used motor starts at $3600!

Keep the picture coming!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes replace engine. Done


----------



## 4ringkings (Oct 28, 2011)

I will shoot a bunch of pictures on the next one we get


----------



## trozei (Sep 16, 2012)

I saved quite a few of these pictures to my phone. It's pretty interesting to see what my 3.2L looks like out of the engine bay. I wasn't expecting it to look like that. Thanks for the pictures! 

I almost find it sad though that a full engine replacement is cheaper than a chain replacement.


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

trozei said:


> I saved quite a few of these pictures to my phone. It's pretty interesting to see what my 3.2L looks like out of the engine bay. I wasn't expecting it to look like that. Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> I almost find it sad though that a full engine replacement is cheaper than a chain replacement.



Not so much the chains but the replacement of all the bent valves, re-machining the heads, head gaksets, head bolts. An easy 30 hr job vs just swapping a motor and you need $500 of specialized tools.

I haven't pulled my 3.2 yet, instead I'm halfheartedly looking for a replacement engine. 

Stupid Audi, tell me again about the "truth in engineering"


----------



## ellisperformance (Nov 30, 2014)

*Stuck*

Hey now Dave here I had the timing chain pop on this 3,2 audi I pulled the head and replaced the bent valves .Now my problem is I cant seem to get the timing correct the cam locking tools are on but I can not get the crank in correct spot .It hits the valves on the passangers side I am told # 1 is passanger side front This Is not working I don't have the crank locking tool ,but cant get it tdc on #1 any one PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## Cnyman (Jun 13, 2011)

*TDC is not #1*

Hi,
The crank positioning pin will reference the crank at 3:00 position with the hole in the pulley and the notch on the pulley with the upper oil pan seam with the block. With that in place, you will see TDC on number 2 cylinder. (middle cylinder on the passenger side). To ease your mind a bit, look at the cams with the lock installed. Only number 2 will have the lobes facing away from the valves. If memory serves, the intake valve is wide open on #1 with the piston almost all the way down. Strange but true. I completed the job and the motor ran perfectly. See the last page of the following post on another site for some other tips. I am getting ready to do a complete DIY for the job. I have to do the drivers side on my engine now as the drivers side tensioner failed shortly after doing the job on the passenger side.


http://www.audiworld.com/forums/a6-...er-timing-chain-tensioner-replacement-2861500

PM me if you need any other info. Good luck.
Carl


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Cnyman said:


> Hi,
> The crank positioning pin will reference the crank at 3:00 position with the hole in the pulley and the notch on the pulley with the upper oil pan seam with the block. With that in place, you will see TDC on number 2 cylinder. (middle cylinder on the passenger side). To ease your mind a bit, look at the cams with the lock installed. Only number 2 will have the lobes facing away from the valves. If memory serves, the intake valve is wide open on #1 with the piston almost all the way down. Strange but true. I completed the job and the motor ran perfectly. See the last page of the following post on another site for some other tips. I am getting ready to do a complete DIY for the job. I have to do the drivers side on my engine now as the drivers side tensioner failed shortly after doing the job on the passenger side.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Carl,
Thanks for the post. We appreciate the effort in here. Can I send you an Audi Accessories car cover? Check your PM.


----------



## frickjp (Apr 9, 2006)

*Most important info.*

The tip by Cnyman is indeed a difficult to find, yet very important point for timing these things. Even the Bentley simply refers to "TDC." Thank you.


----------

